# cafres que cotitza al cens



## RedRag

Altre des de l'ombre del vent: (cap. 13 linea 7)

Em trobo aquest una mica estrany. 

"El servei militar només serveix per descobreix el percentatge de *cafres que cotitza al cens*."

Com et sembla:

"Military service only serves to show how just many swine there are around"

És cotiza el cens un frase feta?

Gràcies amics.


----------



## ernest_

Ho has entès bé.
L'única cosa és que "cotitzar al cens" em sembla una mica estrany, no ho havia sentit a dir mai. Normalment cotitzar es diu quan s'estableix un preu, per exemple: a quin preu cotitza el petroli? (=a quin preu va el petroli?)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Ho has entès bé.
> L'única cosa és que "cotitzar al cens" em sembla una mica estrany, no ho havia sentit a dir mai. Normalment cotitzar es diu quan s'estableix un preu, per exemple: a quin preu cotitza el petroli? (=a quin preu va el petroli?)


 
Diria que el que comenta RedRag va més en la línia de cotitzar a la Seguretat Social.

*2 *_intr_ En una recaptació, pagar cadascú la part que li ha estat imposada.


De tota manera, sí que sona estranya, sí, aquesta frase.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Es una expresió, que si be avui dia no es fa servir, ve a dir qui n'hi ha que no fan ni brot pero que així i tot aconsegueixen cobrar del sistema. Es una alusió a la inutilitat de certes feines, segons l'autor es clar, no fotem ara!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Es una expresió, que si be avui dia no es fa servir


 
Seriosament?


----------



## RIU

De fet ha estat una afirmació de franc, TPS. Els meus pares i avis i etc. venen del barri gòtic -on s'ambienta si no recordo malament, part de la novela en qüestió- i aquesta ha estat una expresió que he sentit milers de vegades a casa, sobre tot dirigida als funcionaris. El fet de que -per motius que no venen al cas- jo no hi faci vida al barri gòtic no m'autoritzen a dir que ja no s'empra.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs que curiós, Riu! I la diuen així, amb la paraula "cafre"?


----------



## Dixie!

Cada cop que RedRag fa una pregunta sobre la novel·la, aprofitant que la tinc aquí mateix, miro com està escrit en castellà  En aquest cas, és exactament igual: _"El servicio militar sólo sirve para descubrir el porcentage de cafres que cotiza en el censo"._


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs que curiós, Riu! I la diuen així, amb la paraula "cafre"?


 
Doncs si... ni idea de que es un cafre, però.


----------



## Tige

Mira què diu al GREC. Curiós, no? 
*cafre* 


[de l'àr. _kâfir_ 'infidel']

*1 *_1 __adj_ Relatiu o pertanyent als cafres. 

_2 __m_ i _f_ _ETNOL_ Dins l'islam, nom aplicat als no musulmans, adoptat pels europeus per a designar els bantus sud-orientals. 

*2 *_adj_ i _m_ i _f_ _fig_ Persona bàrbara, brutal.


----------



## RIU

Gràcies Tige, ja lliga tot una mica més.


----------

